# How to find a job in BC when you have no work experience



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I know I don't post here much but I'm finding it very, very frustrating to find a job in BC. I don't have any work experience, I'm pretty much a student only recently out of HS and completely new to the Okanagan/Kelowna area. I'm finding there are a lot of job opportunities out there - but the catch is, that they are either seeking someone with experience in the field, or someone with reliable transportation (a vehicle). Even jobs like grocery store cashiers and restaurant dishwashers want people with at least a year of relevant experience.

I'm finding this really difficult and unfair as I know I'm a hard worker and a fast learner that could probably do any basic job that was required of me. I have done all sorts of odd jobs. Wedding photography, full time babysitting, petsitting, housecleaning, media design ie. sign, logo, and website design... But how am I supposed to get work experience if no one will give me the opportunity to learn? How am I supposed to be able to afford a vehicle and reliable transportation if I have no income?

I am living on Family Maintenance support payments and if I can't find a job I'm going to end up evicted and my fiancee from the USA who is here on a study permit will have to go back because he is not able to work legally yet and I'm technically his sponsor.

Where should I start? Should I look into taking certification programs? Should I look for volunteer work or community service? What do I do...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you thought about starting your own business doing odd jobs? That way you can "formalize" your work experience and write off a lot of expenses (gas, office space in your home, etc.). You might consider teaming up with somebody who is also hunting for a job for a carpool or car share so you can eliminate the transport question hurdle. The 1 year experience thing...I would apply and present your pre-existing experience anyway. Sometimes they use that "1 year experience" clause to stop too many people from applying. If you can get relevant experience volunteering, that's always helpful as well. Are there any job seeker's clubs or groups in your area? Also, can you ask if FMEP can recommend any resources? You may find that you qualify for retraining programs you weren't aware of.

I sympathize...I know a lot of people who have gone through this. Personally I would hire somebody with less experience but better work ethic over an experienced slacker any day.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hate to say it but fast food is always looking with little to no experience, i worked at mcdonalds way back in the day i loved it.

You could get your serving it right ticket (online training) and you could bartend, or you could be a server at a pub.

Restaurants always looking for people... 

Just get out there with 50 resumes and go door to door to door and apply. Wear nice business clothes, groomed well.. happy and uptempo attitude, Ask for the manager at each location, introduce yourself, give resume.. i'd almost guarantee after 50 resumes you would have 5 job opportunities.. that day/week.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree w/ Nicklfire 100% Put yourself out there, show your face and drop of resumes at local businesses.

Highlight any volunteer or work experience you may have done in school! 
See if there are any local employment agencies - they might have some entry level positions available or could help point you in the right direction!

Best of luck and hang in there! I know it's not an easy job market out there right now.



Nicklfire said:


> Hate to say it but fast food is always looking with little to no experience, i worked at mcdonalds way back in the day i loved it.
> 
> You could get your serving it right ticket (online training) and you could bartend, or you could be a server at a pub.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

At least if you got a fast-food job, you could continue applying and tell them you are working now, but would love to work for their company. Always research about any company you are applying to. Show initiative. Make them realize that if you're willing to work that hard to impress them, you'll work just as hard to impress their clients if they hire you. I was told before that employers like hiring people who worked for McD's knowing how hard McD works their employees. However, getting a regular restaurant job will earn you much more money in tips (nobody tips at McD's)

Is your resume "professional" grade? And as Shawn wrote, send out lots of them. However, try to have a few resumes so you send one highlighting strengths or experiences that suit one field with one version, and that for another field with a different version. I know a lot of managers toss out generic "one size fits all" resumes because it indicates a lack of effort on the applicant's part.

As for starting up your own company doing odd jobs, that is what a couple of my friends in Keremeos did for years. If you're hard-working, multi-talented, and flexible, there is usually work out there particularly in the OK/Kelowna area where a lot of retirees live.

BTW, if you start your own business, it is very hard work and will take a lot more time to get yourself established, but once you are known in the community, then finding new clients is not as huge an undertaking. I have been self-employed for over 10 years and love it.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you need a hand with your resume, PM me. I'm a professional writer and am happy to give it a look-see for free.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Resumes are important but applying for a job in person is the way to go. Every job I ever had was because I spoke directly with the owner of the business. It shows more initiative. Good luck


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i agree with almost all of you guys, bring in a resume and a cover letter tailored to the job you are applying for. and as joker suggested ask to take it to the owner or at least a manager. then in a week or so go back, and try to talk to that manager. when you just blindly blanket an area with resumes i would bet a few not a lot but a few get thrown out by other employees. and by talking to the owner/manager you are reducing your chances of this happening. My first real job was dishwashing but i worked hard and was never late then in 3 months i was a cook. Now i will NEVER go back to work in a kitchen, but once you have a little income you can start looking for a more suitable job. also if i were you i would look at the labour halls. places like labour ready. apparently they pay daily. Im a scaffolder and we are always hiring people temporarily to sort gear or do other light tasks, and thats where we get our guys. and if the owner likes you, you might get asked to come back. we have 2 guys who were hired like this. now scaffolding probably doesnt appeal to you, and its not for every one im just saying that if we hire people like that other people must too. Cheers and good luck to you. i hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I've given out only about 6 resumes so far, because most of the jobs I've inquired about rejected me as soon as I said I have no experience in the area (being willing to learn isn't enough). I handed in every single one to the manager, in person. I have given a few other resumes to places who weren't hiring but said they would contact me when they were (I doubt that though).

I'm a short, weak girl with chronic back problems. Even vacuuming my living room tonight has made me really sore and miserable. Broken so young. I can't do physical work, no way. I can't afford chiro/physio/RMT any more.

I'm going to see if I can find an employment agency or a training center or something and see what tickets/certifications I can take right now. I think having to rely on public transportation is part of the problem... you all know how terrible BC Trans**t is... buses run once an hour or two on evenings and on Sundays...


----------



## cheatsy (Jun 19, 2011)

MacD training is very highly respected in the industry. Most people go ZOMGYOUSUCKYOUWORKATMACD but it takes a lot to keep a place with a traffic like that running not to mention a lot of kids that are hard to manage as they quit or dont show up a lot. I highly suggest any food/beverage/hospitality places like MacD and Tim Hortons where I got my first job as well. From there on it was various coffee shops and now i work food and beverage for a unionized hotel.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

You got to highlight more then what you can do on your resume so you will get more chances, honesty is the best policy but it will not work in these day. Like Elle mentions a good attitude is worth more then experience but before that you need to bs on your resume so they can hire you. They will ask for preference but not all work field will check your preference. So instead of putting 1 year experience you can go and put 2 or 3 instead. Good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to beautiful British Columbia, where the rich are rich, and the poor and poorer. You can always lie about work experience, which I believe about 60-80% of the work force does to get a job. That includes their education. Of course you couldn't apply to be a Doctor, or a Welder or anything, but - if it's within reason, do research on what you are trying to do to familiarize yourself. A couple days of studying regarding the field you are applying for puts you a jump ahead of anyone else.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ummmm. Telling someone on a public forum to lie on their resume???


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anthony, as I have state it's only in some work field and especially this case. Obcourse you can't lie in professional field where they require certificate or degrees.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

In some cases it doesn't hurt. I don't mean lie about being a crane operator or a paramedic or something. But for a data processing job? Store clerk? Some of these things don't require much know-how but the job postings still require experience.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

First reading your post I was about to pm you for more details, then I read about your back problems. I'm from Ireland living in Kelowna working for a Stucco company, we need a labourer starting mid march. And like a few have said already, I'd sooner hire someone with no experience and a good attitude over someone who has 20 years experience but cant follow instructions etc. But with this not being the mindset of most employers you have to tailor your resume accordingly IMO

I don't fully agree with lying on your resume, although its not like your going to be doing a job where errors are going to harm people or cost you or the company thousands. White lies, exaggerating, whatever you want to call it. If it gets you ahead and out of a rut I'm all for it! Best of luck and let us know when you do find a job


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

It's really unfortunate that you have to go to that extent to get a job here nowadays... I applied at Petsmart yesterday, spoke to the manager and then applied online. Might have a shot there.

I wish I could do physical work because I could use to get in shape, but I'm so out of shape and overweight I think I'd die doing stucco. My mom's boyfriend used to do stucco work in Kelowna, actually, maybe you know him... but he was always in pain...


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

if theres somwhere you want to work keep goin in and be persistint also a little white lie never hurt if you cant get a job because of experience lie tell them you know its just ben awhile ive gotten jobs many times like that and in the end it payed off most people put a resume in and just leave it and wait for them to call you if you want it get it ur not goin to get a job sitting there waitng call them back go in wut ever you have to do


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

and if your not educated enough to make money than bc isnt the place for you because i lived in albrta most my life and im getting payed doin concrete the same amount i got payed at a iga in alberta the wage is low out here and for the people who get payed decient with no education you better believe they work there ass off to make it you want to make money at mc donalds bc isnt the place to do it id suggest getiin some extra schooling if you dont want to break your back for 15 bucks an hour


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

From someone who reviews resumes and does interviews for our customer service / call center...experience is definitely important, but those with no experience in the field are definitely considered. Maybe suprisingly, those resumes with McDonalds or Safeway are held in higher regard as they offer very good Customer Service training at both. Super Host or Serving it Right certification also gets noticed. 

You need to be able to highlight what skills you have, and how you have applied them, through school, volunteer or community work. 

It's a tough grind. You should also apply to some jobs that you are not overly interested in, just to go through the interview process. That will give you an idea of what they are looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Try Costco, the spring seasonal hiring period is coming up. They start you out at $11 with zero skills required. If your any good they will keep you on after the seasonal period ends. After your on you'll get benefits holidays flexible shifts tons of good stuff from a job that requires no skills out of the box.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Costco might be another option... haven't been there since I can't afford a membership. I will see if they're hiring and what positions.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

If you think you can handle it, try the trades out. Kelowna has been booming construction wise since the wildfire wiped out several areas of it. Right now is always a bit slow, but if you think your body can handle it, keep trying for entry level jobs, whether it be an apprenticeship or labourer. Just make sure you ask around to find out the average wage scale. Like any other area, you will find owners taking advantage of the economy to cut wages significantly, whereas their competitors do fine without such cuts.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neoh said:


> In some cases it doesn't hurt. I don't mean lie about being a crane operator or a paramedic or something. But for a data processing job? Store clerk? Some of these things don't require much know-how but the job postings still require experience.


 Where is the DisLike button  Now I won't know when you are lying and when you are not 

How is that fair to people who actually paid their due and earn their experience who also need the job?

The reason to ask for experience is to show that the person has demonstrated he/she is "trustworthy" and "dependable".


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think having job experience makes you dependable or trustworthy. Being dependable and trustworthy makes you dependable and trustworthy.

I'm not keen on getting a job on those terms anyways. I'm not lying about anything.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

while i wont openly support blatant lies on a resume, but bluffing in your favour is a must now a days gordon. I've seen jobs posted for cabinet makers, but you needed a university degree to apply. Ridiculous. You shouldn't use unnecessary, unrelated experience as a means to limit applicants for entry level positions. Its partly due to laziness, and partly due to abusing the use of unpaid interns (which in my opinion should be illegal). Oh and its also partly to blame on our education system, which primary goal is passing students, not ensuring they are educated. Graduation from highschool now is a joke, it means nothing, just one of many filters they use to quickly cut the applicant pile. Back when my parents were in school, that was the only requirement to apply with most jobs, hell the companies in various fields paid to place you in school, like travel agents.

For me, im really glad i dont need to use a resume anymore to deal with this crap


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I don't think having job experience makes you dependable or trustworthy. Being dependable and trustworthy makes you dependable and trustworthy.


What I would look for is a trend in persistence and how long one last at their jobs. The length of employment including volunteer work is a good indication of a hard working go getter. If you work two weeks at MacDonald, 2 weeks at Tim Horton, 2 weeks at K-Mart what does that tell me? I can write an honest, no bluff, resume for my teenage daughter (or my 11 years old) to make her employable for the job appropriate for her.

The way I look at employment is a match between an employee and employer. If you have to lie or bluff to get a job, there is a very good chance one or both parties will not be satisfied.

My advice is to be absolutely honest and put down everything that demonstrate your characters and that you are a hard worker. It does not hurt to tell them you are hard working if you truly believe you are.

If you have no experience, start by volunteering at SPCA, soup kitchens, food bank while looking for work. Deliver local news paper, etc...... That will demonstrate your determination to be useful (as compare to sitting around waiting to do only things you like) and hence hard worker and a good employee.

I would take up Elle's offer to help you with your resume.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Many employers will put up a job posting with a little more experience and wider range of qualifications than they are willing to settle for. They do this to weed out the less qualified applicants, but often put a pretty unrealistic list. It sounds like you have been told by some employers that you aren't qualified, but don't be turned off by job postings that ask for more experience than you have.

Also I want to weigh in on the lying on resumes topic. You absolutely have to try and sell yourself through your cover letter and resume, but this doesn't mean blatant lying. It may mean focusing on certain things you have done even if they weren't your primary function, and making it sound good. I have never just blasted out resumes, you should target it to the job you are applying for. It's all about marketing your qualities, and sometimes that kind of marketing doesn't come naturally to everybody. A good salesperson can totally warp a person's view of something without actually lying, and sometimes this is what you need to do.

How are your computer skills? If you aren't able to do physical labor, consider something like call center/technical support work. I am not what I would consider a real "people person", but I did a bit of time in technical support over the phone to get into the IT field. I hear some major complainers about call center work, but I didn't actually find it that bad. I liked the troubleshooting aspects of it. If you are competent, you can put in a year or two and move on to a better position in IT.

If you have any interest and moderate to strong computer skills, PM me and I'll send you a link to a tech support rep job posting. $36K to start, and benefits after 6 months. You would probably need either some basic computer certification or a strong background, but it's not all that demanding for a computer savvy person. If you don't have the computer skills there are always similar type jobs with more of a customer service focus.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mcrocker said:


> Many employers will put up a job posting with a little more experience and wider range of qualifications than they are willing to settle for. They do this to weed out the less qualified applicants, but often put a pretty unrealistic list. It sounds like you have been told by some employers that you aren't qualified, but don't be turned off by job postings that ask for more experience than you have.
> 
> A good salesperson can totally warp a person's view of something without actually lying, and sometimes this is what you need to do.


Thanks for the perspective. The saleperson tactic is definitely more professional and acceptable  Warp may be the wrong word - emphasize and focus


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Thanks for the perspective. The saleperson tactic is definitely more professional and acceptable  Warp may be the wrong word - emphasize and focus


Agreed, not quite the right choice in words... Emphasize and focus sounds much more appropriate.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Just want to weigh in on the lying on a resume topic.

I interview a lot. I am not in HR but I interview to add to my team. If you lied on a resume, I can promise I will figure it out within the first 5 minutes of an interview, and anyone who is good at interviewing should be able to. We had a interviewing training and they gave us a whole bunch of useful tips to use when you are interviewing people. It has helped a bunch. I also can figure out when someone is selling something to me that they don't really believe. I think the best policy is to be perfectly honest and repeat things to your interviewer like you positive characteristics. Like I like to work hard or I like to keep busy, or I can learn quickly. I like to multitask!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

cpool said:


> Just want to weigh in on the lying on a resume topic.
> 
> I interview a lot. I am not in HR but I interview to add to my team. If you lied on a resume, I can promise I will figure it out within the first 5 minutes of an interview, and anyone who is good at interviewing should be able to. We had a interviewing training and they gave us a whole bunch of useful tips to use when you are interviewing people. It has helped a bunch. I also can figure out when someone is selling something to me that they don't really believe. I think the best policy is to be perfectly honest and repeat things to your interviewer like you positive characteristics. Like I like to work hard or I like to keep busy, or I can learn quickly. I like to multitask!


Exactly. Just to add to this, to really get an interviewers attention - show HOW you've used these skills (multitasking, keeping busy, learning quickly). Doesn't even have to be in a work environment. Heck, even a "My fishtank crashed, and I couldn't figure out why, so I went online and researched and blah blah blah, then I tried this, and eventually it worked.." shows that you can solve unexpected problems on your own, and don't panic when faced with crises...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I totally agree with the last two posts.

I help a lot of my students with their resumes and cover letters. I always try to get them to be as honest as possible, while still emphasizing and focusing on the positives that can help them attract the positive attention of potential employers.

Also, try to emphasize skills/strengths like if you know another language or are very good with MS Word, etc.

Give examples of how those skills/strengths have been tested in the past to demonstrate that you have been put to the test and overcome past challenges.

Also, don't be lazy. Do a bit of research on any company you are planning to apply to. It will show them initiative and resourcefulness.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the biggest problem for me is I've never worked in a corporate/big box/retail scene before. I've done tons of odd jobs for friends/family/relatives, just basic things like housecleaning and babysitting... the only really "professional" thing I did for a while was wedding photography, but I don't even have my own camera now (can't afford it)... but none of them I did more than for a few months or even once or twice... I've never worked for x employer at x store, so I get completely stuck on the work experience part. I don't have any references either, not that I've gotten to the point of being asked for references...

I never heard back from Petsmart so I'm going to call them today for followup.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I ended up having an interview at Petsmart... but they hired someone else because they were "more qualified". I don't know how much qualification you really need to scrape out animal crap at 7 in the morning, but whatever. I'm still looking.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i would start off like they said at a fast food place or even a electronics store as most of them train you , and if you could get into a where house position if it is just cleaning or night time stuff . atleast you got your foot in the door and you are getting experiance before you know it you will have your fork lift licence and be making good coin . took me 12 years to get where i am truck driving . i have all my tickets and finaly make 6 figures. but you gotta put your pride behind you and take the crap jobs and show inituative and after six months of employment you can start shopping for a vehicle .. good luck


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

*Still* haven't found a job yet. I've given out about 40 resumes now, most of them don't even get past the point of "ok we got your resume, we'll get back to you in a week". I'm persistent about phoning back but they always give me "someone will call you" or "we have lots to look through" or other excuses... 

I have until the end of the month and then I'm cut off... my fiancee is going to have to move back to the USA and I will have to move back into my mom's house. Unfortunate...


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if somebody else already suggested it, but have you tried Labour Unlimited? Here's their link: Labour Unlimited Temporary Services . If you click on the branch offices, you'll see the Kelowna location info. Labour Unlimited is a temporary work placement agency.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Try landscaping. They are always hiring at this time of year. Cutting lawns, fertilizing, raking, etc.
Phone everyone up in the phone book. 
Check out the independent petshops. Petsmart makes you sell a certain amount or your out. Hence they will sell anything to you whether it's right for your tank or not. They have to make sales. 
My niece tried it..she was out the first month. Not enough sales. 



April's aquarium via tapatalk and ipad


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Apparently lying and BS'ng works now, how do i know this? Because i just had my interview on managerial position for a big retail store and i was NOT hired because i was TOO honest about all my answers, tips of the managerial team and the people that worked on this company for over 20 years is to BS your way up and be lazy(suck up!). As funny as it may seem it is reality, so i might end up training this new person they hired for the 3rd time in the position BUT this time i will NOT train this person! Also i know of a few person who lied about their qualification on their resume and got higher starting rate from everyone(including me LOL).

Try going online, i know they are hiring right now at wal-mart opening in Mission.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

A Walmart in Mission? that will be interesting with the absolutely godawful bus service down there

Fortunately I got spared another month by my dad. But I had an interview this morning and I've got my fingers crossed... that's about all I can do for now, there are so many people out there looking for work that are more qualified than me lol...


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Apply, apply and apply again. I remember the feeling. 
I am a fourth year university student. One of my first semesters, I applied to Walmart. They didn't hire me. Then summer came along and I applied again. I guess I must have gained confidence throughout the year and the interviewer mentioned that she actually remember me because I was so shy and exclaimed how much I changed in the few months. The hours weren't great but I enjoyed the job...especially getting sales figures for my department at the end of the day. It also paid my bills.
Network network and network some more. Print some inexpensive business cards at Staples with your basic contact information and in a style that suits your personality. Volunteer and go to community events. Make a point to introduce yourself to the organizers and always speak with keynote speakers if they have the time afterward. Give them your card and tell them your skills and tell them a story - a story that highlights your skills and qualities. Listing your skills and experience in point-form for in-person meetings just doesn't work and you will sound like every other Joe.
In my fourth year, my network has become my single most important asset next to my hard skills. I haven't applied for a job in more than a year yet have completed a number of contracts and terms. I still have a few jobs to complete and even have been offered a job in Nova Scotia, of all places, for the summer. 
Good luck with your job search!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tried volunteering yet to add you your experience ?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been saying this for years, multitasking is not possible. There have even been studies to prove it, so if it were to go on a resume, it'd be a lie. Not that I think most people in a management position would even think about that...

Try Student Works Painting. They hire everyone and anyone. This is the perfect time, almost. See, hiring ->Student Works Painting! - Penticton General Labour Jobs - Kijiji Penticton Canada.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Bank Teller. No experience necessary. - my first office job
Dishwasher - Everyone needs a dish washer or busgirl/boy

Take a 3 month course to sell insurance and get into an insurance office.
Call centers higher a lot of people with no experience, and it's a way to get into customer service experience.

Make sure you can type and a lot of people can higher you.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually just applied at Walmart this morning. It's not that I'm having trouble finding jobs to apply for... it's that I have nothing that really sets me apart from other applicants. I have very little to no experience, regardless of how I try to dress it up on my resume. It's really a bummer being told constantly "sorry we're looking for someone with more experience" for jobs like DISHWASHING. It's a bit ridiculous sometimes.

I can't do anything physical so painting is out. Just about killed myself repainting my bedroom a few months ago when our landlords toilet leaked and ruined our walls/carpet.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I did it... after almost 10 months of looking, I finally have a job. lol. it's full time and i hardly have enough time to do anything any more, but a job's a job, right?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Now a good thing is to show stability and always be on time! Bosses who hire like to see at least a year at one job and not a whole bunch in a short time or gaps. Also for references bosses like to know the applicant is always on time or don't miss alot of days. 
Keep going!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i3zdtt


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. Yes sometimes job-hunting seems like the most frustrating thing in the world, but glad you finally found a full-time job. As April stated, try to stick with it as long as you can to show future employers that you are someone who is stable and will be around if they hire you, and not be taking off after a few months. Being busy is way better than being unemployed, as you probably know after your 10 months ordeal.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Bank Teller. No experience necessary. - my first office job
> Dishwasher - Everyone needs a dish washer or busgirl/boy
> 
> Take a 3 month course to sell insurance and get into an insurance office.
> ...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Good for you!! your persistence paid off!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

From my experience with hiring, most resumes are a load of bull s***
Also IMO it's not the resume that gets you the job, I've handed out hundreds if not thousands of resumes in my life and only once a resume got me a job(worst job ever, I quit after 2 weeks). The trick to getting a job is persistence in order to show the employer you really want the job and that you're not just handing out resumes at every place you walk by. Also confidence, don't second guess yourself but at the same time don't lie. I just started a new job at a welding shop and I'm pretty sure that the only reason I got the job was because I called twice a day for 2 weeks waiting for an update on a possible opening(a bit to much I know but it got me the job) but hey... He kept telling me to call back. Also when handing out resumes, don't just hand it to the first person you see working there, walk in, ask if you could talk to whoever is in chArge of hiring and make sure you hand deliver it to them, make eye contact, introduce yourself, shake their hand. While I was hiring I could tell of a person was right for the job before even talking to them about what they could do. 

Experience is something I could go on about for hours, but all I'm gonna say is almost no other job is the same as the job you're applying for but at the same time there's some part of every job that can be related to any job

No experience on the other hand is difficult, all you can do I'd be honest, work hard, prove yourself, and you'll be fine. Hey if all else fail go apply at McDonald's, it's something to put on a resume and it looks good to any employer that knows a thing or two.


----------

